# YouTube now supports 360° video



## wizehop (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 13, 2015)

That is cool, but I'm in no hurry to shell out 2 grand or whatever just to watch youtube videos in 360°. If I had the money to buy one of those ocullus rifts or whatever they better put some damn good games on it. But really I'd rather live in the real world than a fake world.

Just my $.02


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2015)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> That is cool, but I'm in no hurry to shell out 2 grand or whatever just to watch youtube videos in 360°. If I had the money to buy one of those ocullus rifts or whatever they better put some damn good games on it. But really I'd rather live in the real world than a fake world.
> 
> Just my $.02



1. the oculus rift costs $300, not $2000.

2. this video has nothing to do with the oculus rift.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 14, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> 1. the oculus rift costs $300, not $2000.
> 
> 2. this video has nothing to do with the oculus rift.



1. $300? Damn I'm sold.

2. Aren't you supposed to watch this on the oculus rift? If not how do you see it in 360?

Anyway you're right I was mistaken.

Update: I just went on chrome. The 360 degree effect wasn't working on my kindle fire


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Mar 14, 2015)

I just drunk watched that.


...well now that my life is dsstroyed


----------



## Kal (Mar 14, 2015)

Interesting, but I can think of better things to do with $300.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 14, 2015)

Kal said:


> Interesting, but I can think of better things to do with $300.



again, the video in the first post has NOTHING to do with the oculus rift. geez.

in other news, quicktime vr has been around since the late nineties, so i'm kinda surprised this hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 18, 2015)

Now what I wanna see is sort of a choose your own adventure youtube video thing (remember those old books?) It could be like an interactive movie. Though now that I think about it playing a video game might be easier.


----------

